
The U.S. insisted on developing its own Coronavirus test, test didn't work - srameshc
https://www.propublica.org/article/cdc-coronavirus-covid-19-test
======
8bitsrule
"Beyond the CDC and state labs, hospitals are also able to develop their own
tests for diseases like COVID-19 and internally validate their effectiveness
[...] But because the CDC declared the virus a public health emergency, it
triggered a set of federal rules that raises the bar for all tests, including
those devised by local hospitals."

------
thepangolino
If I understand the article correctly, the rest did work. It just Gives too
many gals positives.

